# Antique tractor show Eliot, ME July 24-25, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

July 24th and 25th
Eliot Antique Tractor & Engine Show (Feature Farmall/Galloway)
Raitt Homestead Farm Rt.103
Eliot, Maine
Call Lisa Raitt 207-748-3303


Sorry there was no link


----------

